#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-18
<dholbach> good morning
<adahendra> morning
<dholbach> hi adahendra!
<adahendra> hi dholbach
<czajkowski> Aloha
<highvoltage> bonjour
<czajkowski> we really need to do some work here at some point
<czajkowski> perhaps sort out the slogan that we started doing there in November
<czajkowski> at least for the wiki page
<dholbach> czajkowski: yes!
<czajkowski> and follow up on some of the comments on the blog
<czajkowski> I beleive someone offered help there recently in a comment
<highvoltage> I was thinking about off-line content the last two weeks
<highvoltage> I'd like to spend some time on a little gtk app where people can choose what should go on a "hard disk destined for africa"
<czajkowski> that does seem to be a favourite topuic
<czajkowski> highvoltage: did you see what ebel sent to africa on a HD
<czajkowski> ?
<highvoltage> so it would have check boxes for wikipedia, ubuntu partial mirrors, gutenberg, etc
<ebel> :)
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I read theose posts yes
<ebel> highvoltage: I sent some stuff ove3r
<ebel> but I haven't been able to write it up yet
<czajkowski> it's on a to do list :)
<highvoltage> I think it would be nice to have a tool that builds those disks based on thet stuff that you choose, and also if it gives values for how big it is so that you can choose the optimal stuff that should go on the disk
<highvoltage> ebel: :D
<czajkowski> perhaps we can have a short meeting in here some evening before the end of the month ??
<ebel> czajkowski: that's cause the internet in the developing world is like 1995 levels here, but there stuff on the internet that assumes bandwidth about 10 years in the future (in where .eu is now)
<highvoltage> I've been meaning to play with quickly, it seems like a fit for this sort of application
<ebel> highvoltage: the hardest part is getting the content
<ebel> i also took a mirror of ubuntu screencasts
<ebel> and linuxprinting.org (IIRC)
<ebel> (aswell as an ubuntu mirror)
<highvoltage> ebel: yes I was also thinking of full circle magazine and perhaps even ubunchu, among other things
<ebel> ubunchu?
<ebel> highvoltage: someone came on this channel from indonesia, someone there has whipped up a way to put ubuntu apt repository on a set of dvd
<ebel> that could be better, since blank dvds are cheaper and less likely to break than harddrives
<highvoltage> ebel: heh, it's an anime ubuntu'ish comic that explains some ubuntu concepts. it's a bit weird to me but some people really dig it: http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/06/05/ubunchu-chapter-02-is-here/
<ebel> highvoltage: oh yeah I heard about that
<highvoltage> ebel: yep we do that in .za too
<ebel> I got an email from the showmedo people
<ebel> they said all their stuff is creative commons
<highvoltage> ebel: they basically work like a set add-on debian dvd's
<ebel> but they got back to me too later for this kenya hdd
<ebel> that would be  a good source of content
<ebel> (showmedo is a site that has *lots* of video tutorials on using software, esp. FLOSS)
<ebel> there's also wikibooks
<ebel> actually i have to send someone else in kenya a DVD with the schools wikipedia and a blender book
<ebel> (blender book from wikibooks)
<ebel> highvoltage: you're in .za?
<czajkowski> highvoltage: thought you were now in .ca?
<highvoltage> ebel: yes
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I'm working for a .ca company, I'll go over there once my visa is sorted out, the canadian embassy now wants me to get h1n1 shots, etc so I guess that may delay things by another 2-3 weeks, I'll probably be there for a month in March
<highvoltage> czajkowski: and probably again for a few months later in the year
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> :)
<highvoltage> I meant to go much sooner, but I'm kind of relieved, I'll have to buy less clothes for the cold now :)
<czajkowski> highvoltage: yes
<ebel> highvoltage: hehehehe
<ebel> highvoltage: you're from .za and moving to .ca is it?
<highvoltage> ebel: not completely moving, I'm going to be there for a month initially, and then later the year for a few more months
<czajkowski> highvoltage: it#s -20 where my mate is and -38 where the other one is
<ebel> ah cool cool
<czajkowski> COLD!
<highvoltage> ebel: I might move in the future but for the time being $HOME will stay in .za
<Pendulum> highvoltage: so now the secret is out that you actually bribed the .ca embassy to delay so that you could delay going until the weather was warming? ;)
<ebel> cool. :)
<highvoltage> czajkowski: ouch!
<ebel> czajkowski: i had a lecturer from toronto i think
<highvoltage> Pendulum: hie hie :)
<ebel> apparently it has been known to go to +40 and -40.
<czajkowski> COLD!
<ebel> so they can say "Average temp of 0. plus or minux 40 " :P
<highvoltage> about 10 days ago it reached the peak summer temperature here of 38C, at the same time it was -26C in Sherbrooke! (near montreal)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-19
<dholbach> good morning
<ball> Is there a Creole port of Ubuntu?
<ball> s/port/translation/
<ebel> ball: possibily
<ebel> ball: the main problem is how much of it is translated
<ball> ok
<ebel> there is lots of translations in ubuntu, some quite fully translated, some only 5% translations
<ebel> ball: I assume you mean this 'creole' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haitian_Creole_language
<ball> ebel: yes, that one.
<ebel> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu this is a list of all the translations
<ball> I've sent one Xubuntu machine to Haiti (perhaps a year ago)
<ball> ...think we set that one to French.
<ebel> all the reds are things that aren't translated
<ebel> unfortunatly, there is still reds
<ebel> ball: this is info the haitian creole translation of ubuntu https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+lang/ht
<ebel> lots of red :(
<ball> ebel: Oh well.  I'll stick to French for now then.
<ebel> of 369,285 bits of text, 363,419 are untranslated.
<ebel> looks like there's some activity this month in it...
<ebel> https://launchpad.net/~jcpoulard-gmail this person is doing some translation
<ball> Hmm...
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-18
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> ████ ███████, dholbach
<dholbach> yeah, ███ ████ ████████ ████ - ████████ ██ ████!!!
<highvoltage> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-19
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<highvoltage> dholbach: good thanks! and you?
<dholbach> I'm doing alright, almost done with my dose of Rallyflu and now trying to get some speaker together for UDW
<highvoltage> what's Rallyflu? medicine for flu? I saw you mentioning something about not feeling well on facebook a few days ago
<dholbach> we were at the Platform team Rally (formerly called Sprint), that's where I think I got a flu :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-13
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-14
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-15
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-17
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2015-01-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2015-01-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2015-01-15
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> pleia2, it's only the two of us in here - shall we close the channel?
<pleia2> dholbach: yeah, probably :\
<dholbach> I was just wondering what the best course of action might be... we could still advertise the mailing list as a place to get in touch with others
<dholbach> but this channel doesn't get used AFAICS
